# I love this board...



## kadalikay (Aug 16, 2012)

I just wanted to take a minute and let everyone know how thankful I have been for this board and it's members. Everyone is so genuine and supportive. It makes dealing with diagnosis like thyroid cancer so much easier. I also wanted to share the information from another board I have found by ThyCa called Inspire.com, It is for thyroid cancer, treatment and survivor's or friends of. I know that not everyone who has a TT of a LB have them because of cancer. Surgery is surgery and we can all use all the support and knowledge that is available, same goes for RAI....Knowledge is power and there are so many people out there that need assurance. God Bless you all on your journey's and may you always find his blessings.

Keri


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kadalikay said:


> I just wanted to take a minute and let everyone know how thankful I have been for this board and it's members. Everyone is so genuine and supportive. It makes dealing with diagnosis like thyroid cancer so much easier. I also wanted to share the information from another board I have found by ThyCa called Inspire.com, It is for thyroid cancer, treatment and survivor's or friends of. I know that not everyone who has a TT of a LB have them because of cancer. Surgery is surgery and we can all use all the support and knowledge that is available, same goes for RAI....Knowledge is power and there are so many people out there that need assurance. God Bless you all on your journey's and may you always find his blessings.
> 
> Keri


Thank you so much Ms. Keri and guess what? Your presence here great adds to all you say. You are a bright and shining light!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

I second that!!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

I agree - amazing people here - I would have been lost/clueless without this great group, their wisdom, caring and experience! Angels, take a bow!


----------



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

love it here! You guys really "get it."


----------

